# Hiking?



## JE-UK

That's a little young for sustained hiking.

We hike a lot, but started very slowly with my miniature. When he was 9 months, we'd go for easy 1 hour hikes, slowly increasing time and distance. By the time he was a year, we were doing 3 hours hikes, and now (at 2), he can go all day (and has!)

I'd wait a bit for your pup, just to avoid any damage to growing bones & joints.


----------



## outwest

I take my 7 months old spoo hiking, but just in the last few weeks went as far as 5 miles and she did fine. There is no reason you can't take your puppy for shorter hikes starting now. You can gauge how he's doing before going on a 2-3 hour one. We started with a half mile, to a mile, etcetera. The main issue I am having is ticks- ugh. It is almost not worth it to go up to the mountains and then have to spend an hour tick checking when we get back. My whippet never picks up ticks, but they just hop a ride on the poodle hair easily.


----------

